# Praying Mantis Round 2



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 15, 2017)

I went back to the spot where I found a mantis a couple weeks ago and spotted one again. Here is our encounter today.
1 Notice the small aphid on it's shoulder?



 
2


 
3


 
4 The aphid now on it's neck


 
5


 
6


 
7


 
8


 

Thanks for looking and sorry for so many pics.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks almost alien.  Is that a tick on the first photo?  Last year there was one that hung out on the hummingbird feeder.  Great macro detail shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 15, 2017)

Thanks! I believe it is an aphid. They will catch hummingbirds!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 15, 2017)

Always loved the look of the mantis and you've captured it beautifully.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 15, 2017)

Thank you! They scare me


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 18, 2017)

I think #5 is my favorite.  I like the spikes on its legs.  It does look like a scary little beastie.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you! I was a little braver this time and got right up in it's face, lol. I still would have screamed like a little girl if it had jumped on me though Looks like I missed focus though on 5 and got the legs sharpest.


----------

